# Probiotic



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Do any of you have a recommendation for a good probiotic? My 9 month old intact male struggles with soft stools. He eats a high quality kibble, same one the breeder started him on when he was real young. Diamond Naturals large breed puppy food...Lamb and rice formula and we occasionally add some pumpkin to it. I was looking at Purina Pro Plan Multi Flora and PetVitalityPRO


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

Poppy (my 7 month old female) has been on the Purina FortiFlora probiotics since she was 8 weeks old. Just be careful to give this one consistently (we do 1 packet/day) as it can cause tummy issues if they abruptly stop taking this (may be true of all probiotics, but the vet gave us this advice on this product specifically).


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i have learned that what worked with one dog, may not be the best with the other one. Nature`s Pharmacy has some good ones too, also the types which are serving as a quick help, they come in a syringe format, you can look those up on their website.

i also give my boys regularly 1% fat kefir, they love it and it is a natural probiotic. My other go to product is goat`s milk from the pet store, they love that too, and works for them.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Probios for us Probios


----------



## wkdfarm (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm a cheap but effective kind of guy...

Same problem with our 4yo Ginger. We give her Sam's Club generic probiotic 3 days a week. She gobbles them up!

We take them too. YMMV


----------

